# Supermarket beans



## alster

What are the best beans from Supermarkets. Would I be better off sourcing beans online.


----------



## DavecUK

alster said:


> What are the best beans from Supermarkets. Would I be better off sourcing beans online.


Best beans from supermarkets = none

Sourcing online = OK, but choose the right roasters and ones that put a roasted on date on the coffee.


----------



## Glenn

Modern Standard beans are a safe bet if you run out and need to go to a supermarket


----------



## Jony

If you do run out, I would go Waitrose as they have Union Beans in store, which I am going to sample this week, So you don't run out take a subscription on quite a few to think about.


----------



## Jon

Glenn said:


> Modern Standard beans are a safe bet if you run out and need to go to a supermarket


Agree. This is my Sainsburys go-to for coffee-scarce days.


----------



## alster

Thanks Chaps. I am just trying various beans cheap beans at the moment until I get good at making coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

alster said:


> Thanks Chaps. I am just trying various beans cheap beans at the moment until I get good at making coffee.


Word of advice , learning to make coffee with bad beans ( Supermarket ones ) only teaches you to make bad coffee.


----------



## Squashy

I've recently ventured down the route of Stand alone roasters and its wonderful supporting and trying different coffees over the standard supermarket stuff for sure. Think there's a huge list of UK roasters on the forums main page, we're spoilt for choice - I've only managed to try about 3 different ones currently and I want to re order with each roaster, I just can't get through the coffee quick enough haha!


----------



## Street Bob

I've been shopping today.

Waitrose had Union beans, with a printed 'roast date' in December. <mentioned thread="" up=""></mentioned>

Tesco had none. (with roast date)


----------



## Hibbsy

Can also recommend Union beans from waitrose.


----------



## Ted_Kent

As others have mentioned, Waitrose stock Union beans. I was stuck for beans in November and had visitors so i visited my local Waitrose on 12th November and they had some on the shelf with a roasted date of 3rd November apparently. There were other Union beans on the shelf that were up to a month from roasted date as well. Extracted ok and tasted average.

I use a semi local roaster now to ensure freshness (My own roaster is expected any time though so not for much longer)

depending on where you there maybe a roaster local to you.


----------



## Deansie26

If you run out Lavazza is very drinkable


----------



## Cremadacrop

Hi, I've been through loads of different supermarket blends and Sainsburys fair trade original makes a good shot through my trusty old Gaggia. Weirdly the espresso beans and premium weren't as good but then flavour is very subjective.


----------



## Hasi

Illy if you like darker roasts


----------



## sues1958

Cremadacrop said:


> Hi, I've been through loads of different supermarket blends and Sainsburys fair trade original makes a good shot through my trusty old Gaggia. Weirdly the espresso beans and premium weren't as good but then flavour is very subjective.


I've recently had Taylor's Lazy Sunday Beans, they were nicest I've had yet but I am only new to it


----------



## Sheena_Lance

well whenever i ran out beans,there are arabica beans available nearby markets.


----------



## buzz

In an emergency i pop to a local cafe and buy Segafredo Massimo beans loose.

They are excellent.


----------



## somewhat

illy are quite good


----------



## IZ2018

Before joining this forum I used lavazza qualita rossa coffee for my moka pot.


----------



## Rj_d2

Boothes supermarket roast their own bean and it can also be ground in store.


----------



## old_bean65

Does anyone know how long ago Starbucks beans are roasted before getting to the UK? Presuming they are roasted in the USA.


----------



## Mrboots2u

old_bean65 said:


> Does anyone know how long ago Starbucks beans are roasted before getting to the UK? Presuming they are roasted in the USA.


Try some of the great roasts on here, there is so much better coffee to be had.


----------



## old_bean65

Absolutely - I was just curious.

I know fresh roasted is best so just a question of experimenting and finding some that suits our palette. Thanks.


----------



## ashcroc

old_bean65 said:


> Does anyone know how long ago Starbucks beans are roasted before getting to the UK? Presuming they are roasted in the USA.


I've no idea where starbucks beans are roasted nor how long they are stored for before ending up at the point of sale. I'd hazzard a guess it's probably similar to what you get in a supermarket though.

There are certainly a plentitude of decent roasters who provide roast dates (& roast to order) so I'm sure you'll find some you enjoy.


----------



## scottyboy

I love the union beans.☺


----------



## Batian

old_bean65 said:


> Does anyone know how long ago Starbucks beans are roasted before getting to the UK? Presuming they are roasted in the USA.


Simple www research suggests that Starbucks has a roastery in The Netherlands.

https://uk.investinholland.com/success-stories/starbucks/

So probably only a few hours to UK...if you really must!


----------



## skiptotheend

Whole Foods in Kensington roast their own beans on site for you to bag up yourself, which I've always been pretty impressed by. Will definitely start to work my way through some of the varieties on offer and will report back.


----------



## Luke.

Interesting thread!

I've been using pre ground Taylor's Italian coffee which I enjoyed in the aeropress. Recently got a hario mill to try on the whole beans but after cupping discovered its predominant flavour was ashy.

Not sure if it's my ground profile, over extracting etc. But wasn't pleasant at all


----------



## Mrboots2u

Luke. said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I've been using pre ground Taylor's Italian coffee which I enjoyed in the aeropress. Recently got a hario mill to try on the whole beans but after cupping discovered its predominant flavour was ashy.
> 
> Not sure if it's my ground profile, over extracting etc. But wasn't pleasant at all


its the beans


----------



## Syenitic

Mrboots2u said:


> its the beans


 @luke

I think this could be the perfect 3 word incisive answer from MrBoots.

There are so many on-line options for you to try, and the aeropress is a great device to show you all the variations.

I often enjoy beans form Climpson and Sons, but currently I am on the dregs of last months LSOL from Notes at work with aeropress - it has been great, look it up.

Would recommend you try something from @foundrycoffeeroasters...The Rocko mountain if they have any left is a blinder for me...but it might be one where you need to set your expectations to one side, because it is a little off from the mainstream.

Today I saw @Scotford hype the Curve Kayon mountain, and that left me (unfairly) damning recent purchasing choices...he gives his recommendations not lightly, and everything from curve for me has always been above the median.

experiment, find what you like, focus on it...then shift in a different direction and repeat!


----------



## MildredM

skiptotheend said:


> Whole Foods in Kensington roast their own beans on site for you to bag up yourself, which I've always been pretty impressed by. Will definitely start to work my way through some of the varieties on offer and will report back.


Sounds like an innovative idea but, out of interest, how do they store the beans prior to you bagging your own, I wonder.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Sounds like an innovative idea but, out of interest, how do they store the beans prior to you bagging your own, I wonder.


my bold guess: they vacuum pack individual beans


----------



## oceanrat88

Aldi Kenya used to be good but they have stopped selling it sadly - was anyone else a fan?


----------



## les24preludes

I only drink decaf, so that narrows the choice. However, I bought a bag of ground House Decaf from M&S and ground it finer for espresso, and it's been delicious. Columbian arabica. I was surprised at how we'll it stood up to the freshly roasted beans I get from roasters. And also just £3.50 a bag. I'll definitely put this one on repeat.


----------



## Greydad

The day we bought our machine (on impulse) we were desperate to try it out but had no whole beans at all so being Sunday we headed for Waitrose (very mindful of supermarket bean horror stories gleaned from my entire weeks worth of internet research). Our closest Waitrose in Weston super Mare did in fact have some whole beans from Roastworks in Devon and they were the only beans we found there with a roasted-on date. Some bags were 2-3 months old but a few were about 20 days so we grabbed one and that was the raw fuel for our first ever extractions







Have since sourced from the internet (Bean Shot in Somerset and Bella Barista for the Green Bean Techno-Wok roasting experiments) and Dart Farm near Exeter who had Exe Coffee Roasters and several others some in date many not.


----------



## expnor

i tried one of these a while back (forgotten which variety im afraid) and i have to say it was almost undrinkable. i think they do it for the sake of the display, dont think they really know what they are doing coffee wise.


----------



## les24preludes

I got a bag of the Whole Foods Decaf. Not very fresh and very meh. M&S Decaf House 4 blend much better. Tesco Taylors decaf pretty meh as well. These are all "course" espresso ground, so I grind them finer. At least the M&S works and at £3.50 a bag it's something to keep for in between beans.


----------



## namsri19

Has anyone tried any beans from Costco? Not sure if they sell any, but they tend to sell good quality stuff.


----------



## Jony

Why would you? if any beans Union from waitrose. some have mentioned others read the thread.


----------



## JackHK

DavecUK said:


> Best beans from supermarkets = none
> 
> Sourcing online = OK, but choose the right roasters and ones that put a roasted on date on the coffee.


Agree, people with supermarket beans always have problems with espresso :-D


----------



## Mrboots2u

vietzay said:


> Try vietnamese if you find them in the supermarkets.


----------



## Chrisbateman

Basic info I've found out- if the beans have got a best before date=avoid.


----------



## Hasi

Chrisbateman said:


> Basic info I've found out- if the beans have got a best before date=avoid.


Well, that usually applies to all supermarket beans - and it might even be the law in other parts of the world.


----------



## M_H_S

As already mentioned by at least one other poster Lavazza Rosa is the only bean that behaves similar to a fresh one with a chocolaty taste if done right and decent crema. A sound back up or a cheap stock.

£3.50 to £3.70 is some supermarkets for 250g.

£7 to £9 in costco for 1kg.

I have tried many other supermarket beans...they have been all quite atrocious in particular their own brands.


----------



## Saintlade

Good knowledge!


----------



## Hasi

Around here in Austria you'll get Illy whole beans by the tin (250g I believe) everywhere - cost a fortune (a 10er or so) but work well...


----------



## salted

sues1958 said:


> I've recently had Taylor's Lazy Sunday Beans, they were nicest I've had yet but I am only new to it


I second this. Good for aeropress... not awful for Espresso. In my opinion.


----------



## H4WKS

As others have mentioned if you need to buy in a supermarket Union Coffee available at Waitrose have a "roasted on" date on the packaging. Buy ones that are as freshly roasted as possible, the bags at the front are sometime 14 days since roasting but my store often has bags only 7 days since roast. I'm not aware of any other brands in UK supermarkets who advertise a roasted on date which is a shame.


----------



## hotmetal

H4WKS said:


> I'm not aware of any other brands in UK supermarkets who advertise a roasted on date which is a shame.


See post #3 from Glenn - Modern Standard from Sainsbury's. Usual rules apply; go through all the bags to find the ones roasted most recently (they do provide a roast date). Having messed up my bean ordering once or twice, I have tried Modern Standard Ethiopian and Union from Waitrose (can't remember which bean). Both were alright and tided me over till my internet order arrived.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Tonino

Fully agreed here, Lavazza Rosa taste even better than many "Freshly roast" beans , but yeah depends on personal preference too. For me are the best espresso beans. ☕ ☕


----------



## DavecUK

Have I entered the Twilight Zone and not realised it...people usually talk about whether flat tastes better than conical, the composition of water for taste, dashwoods flipping capsules, the merits of a lever vs a pumped machine.....


----------



## lhavelund

DavecUK said:


> Have I entered the Twilight Zone and not realised it...people usually talk about whether flat tastes better than conical, the composition of water for taste, dashwoods flipping capsules, the merits of a lever vs a pumped machine.....


Ahh, but Union are very reasonable if you don't have a friendly local roaster and don't plan well -- and end up running out!


----------



## DavecUK

lhavelund said:


> Ahh, but Union are very reasonable if you don't have a friendly local roaster and don't plan well -- and end up running out!


What is running out, I don't understand having never experienced it?


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> What is running out, I don't understand having never experienced it?


Anyone would think you have a sack or 2 of greens at your disosal. 

Personally, on the odd occasion I do run out I prefer to pick some rested beans up from a local decent coffee shop than risk a supermarket having anything recently enough roasted.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## DavecUK

ashcroc said:


> Anyone would think you have a sack or 2 of greens at your disosal.
> 
> Personally, on the odd occasion I do run out I prefer to pick some rested beans up from a local decent coffee shop than risk a supermarket having anything recently enough roasted.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Well a sensible choice I think, otherwise I would rather go without than drink supermarket beans. tea can suffice for a day or so. In a way this is like being on a high end pen forum and talking about the merits of Bic Biros.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> Well a sensible choice I think, otherwise I would rather go without than drink supermarket beans. tea can suffice for a day or so. In a way this is like being on a high end pen forum and talking about the merits of Bic Biros.


What's your favourite bic


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> What's your favourite bic


Well this site is rivetting, can you imagine the marketing meetings at Bic

https://www.bicworld.com/en/our-products/what-we-do

The choice is so wide.


Razors that act like microtomes and would be good for taking skin grafts, probably not even useful for the women to shave their legs

Pens that are great in prison for constructing shivs, for writing, not so much. However, I do hear they have a bendy Bic, just for prison use

Lighters that are great for crack cocaine or freebasing and don't explode unless you abuse them like Richard Prior


----------



## ashcroc

Mrboots2u said:


> What's your favourite bic


Those 4 colour ones of course. 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## MildredM

I loved those 4 coloured ones when I was little 

And Etcha Sketches!


----------



## espressotechno

I prefer fine point Sharpies, for drawing faces on over-sized coffee beans (not supermarket beans, obvs.)


----------



## DavecUK

espressotechno said:


> I prefer fine point Sharpies, for drawing faces on over-sized coffee beans (not supermarket beans, obvs.)


Cos commercial beanz are not very big

[video=youtube;u1bESN-fP_g]


----------



## hotmetal

This thread just got immeasurably better by the unexpected, nay, non sequitur appearance of the Small Faces! Long live Steve Marriott! Now tobacco is on the back foot, maybe Ogden's should do tins of coffee beans?

(er yes I do know he's no longer with us, I met him shortly before)

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## xpresso

hotmetal said:


> This thread just got immeasurably better by the unexpected, nay, non sequitur appearance of the Small Faces! Long live Steve Marriott! Now tobacco is on the back foot, maybe Ogden's should do tins of coffee beans?
> 
> (er yes I do know he's no longer with us, I met him shortly before)
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Erinmores .. Light roast

St Bruno's .. Delight blend

Bulwark Plug .. A roast for men. (Current day discrimination act accepted)

Jon


----------



## espressotechno

Emergency purchase of Aldi Italian No.4 beans: Surprisingly good - tasty & reasonable strength, give a nice crema.


----------



## jwboxall

Tesco finest Colombian are good too


----------



## Jony

Really mmm


----------



## naio

I can also recommend Lavazza Oro if you run out and you need something quickly


----------



## DavecUK

espressotechno said:


> Emergency purchase of Aldi Italian No.4 beans: Surprisingly good - tasty & reasonable strength, give a nice crema.


my response to this and other beanz like Lavaz


----------



## alypse

Has anyone here found Torelli Perla Bianca beans retail/supermarket?


----------



## Marocchino

Saw something unusual the other day when I was in M&S with my wife, we stopped off at the cafe for a cup of tea and sandwich and I saw them selling single origin Peruvian coffee beans that had a roasted on date on the wrapper. Interestingly enough they listed the altitude the beans came from the flavour notes, the production co-operative but the kicker was the best before date; It listed that as 4 months after the roast date. I have to admit I looked to see when the roast dates were in relation to my visit as it was beginning to sound plausible. The beans had been roasted a month before my visit.


----------



## Jony

And.


----------



## Marocchino

.... temptation passed and I left them behind on the counter.


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> And.


They were not expensive enough to be credible







.

Jon.


----------



## Marocchino

I wondered about that, about £4 for a 227g pack. Not sure who their market is for this kind of bean. I was intrigued because of the roasted on date.


----------



## Nicknak

Marocchino said:


> .... temptation passed and I left them behind on the counter.


Two weeks ago I tried one from their barista


----------



## Marocchino

...was it enjoyable?


----------



## Nicknak

No ... my wife had said ... don't be stupid ... she was right ..

To be fair I have had some reasonable drinks in there ..


----------



## Marocchino

..... good one


----------



## robertraymondlee

I've been buying my beans from Climpson & Sons


----------



## ajohn

I just find prepacked beans that aren't fresh roasted a very mixed bag. Most crap but not all of them.  Better than people saying all are crap having tried few or none of them.

It can go the other way as well. My wife bought two bags of beans from Whittard's in Cheltenham. One I declined to drink on a taste basis and one that was rather nice. So when they were finished thought get some fresh roasted. Eventually found a supplier and had to buy 1kg. Oh dear is all I can say, lots went in the bin. Resting did nothing for them even long term and etc.

Do I buy many? No but at odd times wonder what I see about tastes like. I've had one lot that wouldn't tune. Something from Bety's the famous tea shop. They only sell the bean at £140 / kg now by the look of it but did do rather expensive smaller bags. Curiously it did have a similar taste to Blue Mountain what ever was done to it.

 Most of them were ground on a Smart Grinder Pro. Maybe this is why people have problems with them - they need a better grinder.

John

-


----------

